
You’re Tracked Everywhere You Go Online. Use This Guide to Fight Back - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/24/smarter-living/privacy-online-how-to-stop-advertiser-tracking-opt-out.html
======
acheron
Ghostery shows 14 trackers on that link.

Before we get to “but the journo doesn’t make the website policies”, If they
wanted to not be a hypocrite about it, they could write a blog post on a
tracker-free site. They chose to write on nytimes.com instead, and therefore
implicitly are supporting what the site does.

~~~
inanutshellus
They, uh, well, did mention it in the article, sorta:

> links to the opt-out pages for some of the most popular destinations online
> — places that are definitely tracking you as you read this.

I guess that counts for something, eh? :-)

